# Giant SCR 1.5 or Specialized Allez



## Seville (5 Oct 2008)

Hi 

I have been riding an old MTB for the last 6 weeks to get fit and loved riding it, I decided to get a road bike for fitness and commuting. After reading up on different guides to entry level bikes I went around looking at my LBS to get some more info and to look at the bikes I found on the internet. I decided on a budget of £500 as this would give me a few options.

After my look on the internet and in shops I found a Giant SCR 1.5 08 for £530 that seemed a good spec bike for the money at my LBS.

After going to a few shops I found a Specialized shop that a 09 Allez, not as good as spec as the Giant but after picking it up it seemed a lot lighter then the Giant DEFY( I was unable to see the Giant 1.5 to test it but the LBS did have one it just wasn’t made up).

What bike would you go for? A slightly less spec Specialized that seemed a lot lighter then the Gaint or the Giant a better spec but heavier? Or maybe a different bike all together?

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Mortiroloboy (5 Oct 2008)

Seville, 

Hello and welcome to the mad house! I have had both, my Allez was extremely light , lightest frame set in its price range, I currently run an SCR4 (much upgraded) as my winter bike.

Either bike would be ideal, and both frames are eminently upgradeable, go with the one which pleases your eye/heart, just make sure you get the right size for you.

If you were to push me for a decision I would probably opt for the lighter Spesh, if I were you, that way when/if you do upgrade you'll have a lighter 'better' bike.


----------



## Danny (5 Oct 2008)

Welcome. 

I notice you say you want a bike for commuting, so you need to think about whether you need a one which you can fit a rack and mudguards to. Personally I prefer to use a rack as it means I can put all my gear into a pannier rather than have to use a rucksack, and mudguards will stop you getting covered in muck during the winter.

I don't believe you can easily fit a rack or mudguards to either the SCR or Allez, so if this is a consideration you should consider other options.

However if your happy with a pure road bike either would be a good choice.


----------



## Maz (6 Oct 2008)

Think about whether you need mudguards, panniers etc for your commute. Most road bikes won't take them.
I have an Allez and really like it. It's a 'good dry weather' bike. Otherwise my usual commute bike is a Sirrus.


----------



## woohoo (6 Oct 2008)

Dannyg said:


> Welcome.
> 
> *I don't believe you can easily fit a rack or mudguards to either the SCR or Allez,* so if this is a consideration you should consider other options.
> 
> However if your happy with a pure road bike either would be a good choice.



I don't know about the Allez but there are no problems fitting mudguards to the SCR. Its frame has plenty of clearance and the frame and forks have mudguard eyelets.


----------



## Yanto (6 Oct 2008)

From a purely personal point of view, I would choose the Allez over a Giant all day long


----------



## wlc1 (6 Oct 2008)

Spec all the way. I use an Allez to commute daily and it's spot on.


----------



## wlc1 (6 Oct 2008)

And an allez does accommodate guards


----------



## ellis (6 Oct 2008)

i have an allez 09 and love it. was surprised how light it wasfor a £500 bike when i got it. love commuting on it


----------



## balzer69 (7 Oct 2008)

they are both good bikes, well worth your money - I tried both and liked the fit of the scr more. I got on better with the more relaxed riding position, coming from a hybrid. 

That is the key - try them out first.


----------



## Seville (7 Oct 2008)

thanks for the replies guys.

i was thinking the spech might be better and was thinking about getting one. then i was told by someone that my dad knows that the new boardman bikes are very good.

this now give me a all new option lol

thanks again for all the help


----------

